

Gamers says no more ADs or IAP in games,developers respond in tense war of words - thehung
http://androidfreegamesapps.forumotion.com/t3093-why-don-t-developers-make-games-with-no-charge-no-ads-and-just-ask-for-donations

======
med00d
Holy shit I hope that the OP was posting that as satire.

"So for 3-6 downloads AD companies will pay you $1,000 via epcm !!!!!!!!" \-
Gotta be satire, right? Please be satire?

------
jefflinwood
I'm pretty sure that was a troll!

------
thehung
yep really unbelievable.. maybe it is a kid who posted this

